# 'Envy' My new pup



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

This is my female pup 'envy' i picked her up yesterday. Shes a little rocket, and she is super active. She will be going in for a short crop this friday/monday. My girlfriend really likes her, and it looks like she has eye liner lol. She has some tri-color too, her tail and but have some black. 

Pedigree consist of Paco, Bingo, Pirahna, Blue of ruckus, and Shortshot.

















mom








dad:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a cutie!What kind of bully is she considered?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

The guy said it was a pocket bully.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too but I'm not to sure on what all of the bully standards are with the different classes.lol
I think she's gonna be a looker!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cute pup, she gonna look great with a nice crop


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

She is beautiful..congrats!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute pup..


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

bullies need racks too?

shes cute, her face seems really soft, especially that first pic...love the eyes too


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

She is beautiful! 

Wow,what a gorgeous and thick girl!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention that shes 14 weeks and Chloe is 7.5 months
Heres a video of them playing around:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like her miguel , very pretty and awesome price. When she is closer to a year you can measure her that will tellyou if you have a pocket or not as its based on height alone.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

will do 

Thanks for the comments once again. Ill update on the ear crop.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuuh. Please to be deleting the animal mating I do not need kthanksbai.

ps: She sure is a cute though. Though....I think there is something wrong with mama dog's eye.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I like her miguel , very pretty and awesome price. When she is closer to a year you can measure her that will tellyou if you have a pocket or not as its based on height alone.


ok so i always thought "pocket" was just a slang term... i thought that was a selling approach. correct me if im wrong i mean im definately not a bully person.. just curious 

oh and yes i think her eye is infected too


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> ok so i always thought "pocket" was just a slang term... i thought that was a selling approach. correct me if im wrong i mean im definately not a bully person.. just curious
> 
> oh and yes i think her eye is infected too


You talking about the mom, right?

I told the guy the same thing.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> ok so i always thought "pocket" was just a slang term... i thought that was a selling approach. correct me if im wrong i mean im definately not a bully person.. just curious
> 
> oh and yes i think her eye is infected too


the Pockets are a class , for females it is 16" at the withers or smaller the males are 17" at the withers or smaller.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> the Pockets are a class , for females it is 16" at the withers or smaller the males are 17" at the withers or smaller.


ok.. thanks.. i always thought a "pocket pit" was just a byb term.. not ever dealt with bullies so i wasnt sure


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> ok.. thanks.. i always thought a "pocket pit" was just a byb term.. not ever dealt with bullies so i wasnt sure


Pocket pit is a totally byb term, but pocket Bullies are real


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is super cute.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

UPDATE:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

crop looks great ,I love her eyes


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

nice pup, and loving the crop


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

What is behind her ears?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PatienceFlame said:


> What is behind her ears?


mole skin it looks like. works great to hold the ears up Iused it onmy dogs too but i put it on the inside.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cute pup!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking pup and the crop should suit her when she grows into it.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice pup. Nice eyes


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> crop looks great ,I love her eyes


Thank You angel 



PatienceFlame said:


> What is behind her ears?


Mole skin thats bridged with a string to keep the ears up



jmejiaa said:


> Very cute pup!!!


thank you


aus_staffy said:


> Nice looking pup and the crop should suit her when she grows into it.


Thanks, and now only if i can keep her from scratching them.



NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Very nice pup. Nice eyes


Thank you


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if she is scratching just put a cone on , will fix her from messing the ears up


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> mole skin it looks like. works great to hold the ears up Iused it onmy dogs too but i put it on the inside.


 Yeah, that is what It looked like to me too but wasn't sure.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the crop job on her.I think it looks perfect on her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Pretty girl! Love her coloring


----------

